# Hypnotherapy in Australia



## Always Hope (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm quite new here, although was registered years ago but forgot my details! Anyway, I am again seeking treatment for my IBS as it's changed over the past few years. I find I have anxiety and panic attacks associated with the onset of symptoms, which I didn't before, probably over fear of what will happen if...it's very upsetting and although my IBS isn't that bad, it seems to come on in situations where I worry about what will happen if it does...a vicious circle and really negative. Despite my best conscious efforts, it still happens, even if I'm not that concerned. I am hoping to see a hypnotherapist here in Australia to try and deal with this now, and wondering if anyone has any ideas as I cannot find much on IBS here, let alone therapists trained to deal with the psychological aspects of it. I would really appreciate it if anyone has any experience. Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Always hope, just so you know we have a hypnotherapy forum. Use the drop down menu and its the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum. There is a lot of information on HT and IBS there and many who have used it as a treatment for IBS.Quite a few of us did these tapes with excellent results. The Hypnotherapist has been here for many years. His name is Michael Mahoney and is a leader in the UK.







http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ The site also has a lot of research and HT and IBS articles so you know.PS it can be hard to find one in the states, but there are some, I am not sure myself of any there really, you might want to contact which I think is still around the Australian IBS support group and ask perhaps. Hope this helps


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here's there link http://www.ibis-australia.org/


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

The intriguing thing about the human body is that it even when we think we aren't "concerned".... if our bodies, minds and spirits have been "preconditioned" to respond with anxiety.... we continue to do so, even if we think we don't.Overcoming anxiety is not something that happens overnight. It requires a bit of long-term work. Hypnotherapy is an excellent place to start. Best wishes, Evie


----------

